
Ask HN: Machine Learning and Carbon Sequestration? - makeitrein
Hey HN,<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer and have been recently inspired by the https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trilliontrees.org&#x2F; project.<p>On a recent consulting project, my friends at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;deepai.org&#x2F; were tasked with estimating the number of palm trees in a given region based on satellite imagery. Although the satellite imagery provided was not of the best quality, we were able to come up with a machine learning model that could estimate the quantity of palm trees reasonably well.<p>We think we could extend this model to track other types of trees and foliage, and perhaps extrapolate the amount of carbon sequestration occurring on a city-by-city&#x2F;year-over-year basis. It could be a useful tool for academia as well as a nice visualization for the public via a web-based dashboard. Throw in some gamification and a leaderboard to show which cities are planting the most trees would be pretty doable as well.<p>Viable idea? Already been done?<p>Would love some suggestions from folks in the knowhow since my knowledge of climate change right now doesn&#x27;t go much further than the fundamentals.
======
grizzles
It would be useful if you could somehow estimate the health, species and
growth rate of those trees.

